# Can someone help me with a GPS unit?



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Lowrance DOES have downloadable emulators so you can "play" with a unit to see how they work....
There are a lot of Garmin guys on the board here , but I dig my Lowrance & Eagle GPS's..........
Eagle AccuNav Sport almost 11 yrs old and Lowrance LMS332c (2yrs) on the boat.

It's all new to you , but you'll sure appreciate it once you learn it!

Robert


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm not knocking Lowrence at all. I've just not had any experience with them so I can't say anything good or bad about them. I've had Garmins for the past 9 year and had good luck with them and they satisfy my needs. I've got what I think is a good GPS and I'm sticking with it for now. I'm always open to suggestions and would definitely need to field test (no simulations for me) to see how I really felt about it.

I assured wolfdancer that there are many good units out there and encouraged users of other brands to post in this forum on their experiences.

I've seen GPSr users swear by and swear at just about all the brands. My first unit in 1994 was a Magellan (don't even remember the model) and I had some BAD experiences with it--so I switched, That is not to say the Magellan brand wouldn't make me happy today---it's just that I am not willing to chance it because of 1 bad experience 12 years ago (when probably all GPSr's were in their infancy.

I will tell you this--with all the geocachers I have met (probably 50 since I purchased the new Garmins with SiRF technology), my Garmin "X" model handhelds have pulled in a signal when ALL the others have lost it (or wandered). I don't believe any other brands use the SiRF technology at this time. It's really amazing--I get a signal everywhere in my house.

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

No prob... I wasn't suggesting you were either.
I was just saying that a lot of guys DO like their Garmins and the Lowrance Emulators helped me decide what machine I chose.
FWIW ~ My LMS332c locks up inside no problem - house or garage.

I also enjoy my Humminbird 787c2 Combo - it has a 16ch RX and it's never lost a fix once while I've been out with it - and I can't say that (albeit seconds) about the Lowrance!
It's all about what works best for YOU.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Steve makes some good points. What I or someone else may prefer in a unit, someone else may not. I don't have large hands so the 60 series works for me. He does so the 76 series works for him. Going from an eTrex to the 60csx, I do kinda like having more buttons on it that take you right to the screen I want. There may be different uses or what not that one unit may be preferred over another, I think any potential user has to determine that for themselves. Do the 76 series come with the maps (ie mapsource topo) in them or just the basemap? IMO, with just the basemaps in the units from the eTrex to my 60CSX, they don't cut it. I saw a comparison somewhere online comparring the 60cx to the 60csx and there are improvements over the cx from what I remember. But it is well worth it to have the topo maps loaded into them. 

I've nothing negative to say about the Garmins or any other brands. I've just had Garmins and had good results. I've no doubt other brands will do the job, I just have no experience with them.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

76 series comes only with a base map also. Any other maps are extra (usually around $100 each). There have been some "bundled packages" that I have seen advertised that come with a map series--but you pay for them one way or another.

My wish is for a "universal" operating system where any map from any manufacturer can be loaded into any brand of GPS. As it stands now, we are limited to using that GPSr's manufacturers line of maps only.

BTW--that is something else to consider. Are the maps that are available going to suit your needs. It would be a shame to buy a GPSr only to find that the maps you desire are not available from that manufacturer. For example: the topo maps available from Garmin are very outdated--5 to 10 years old.

Steve


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I bet it'll be quite a while before we see (if ever) compatablility between the mapping software. Have you by chance went to the Garmin website to update your software. There are updates both for mapsource and the actual GPS units.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I check for OS and software updates on a regualr basis...something I feel many do not do because they feel overwhelmed by the process. It's just a simple download, connect your GPS to your computer with a cable (parallel or USB), turn on the GPS and click on the download.

It took me a while to figure out how to do that stuff. Many of the less expensive units do not come with software or cables, and I feel most are not willing to put out the extra expense.

Steve


----------

